# not what you want to hear on the local news



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

gets your attention when your not watching the news but the t.v. is on in the other room while your eating supper.

be careful out there guys ! 


http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/08/12/worker-injured-in-butler-co-construction-site-fall/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope that Boy gets back on his feet soon!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

A similar thing happened to my Dad 14 yrs ago when we were taping a town house. It took him 4 months to recover enough to work from a broken back, and a shattered heel. Hook on a scaffold plank broke sending him straight down to concrete. I cringe every time I hear a story like this. Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I nearly came unstuck last week. We were on a job with a vaulted ceiling, so we had a mobile scaffold. I worked on another site for a day and left the boys there for the day. The following day I jumped up on to the scaffold and went to walk out on to the centre of the platform. What I didn't know is that one of the boys (×@$£&^) had removed one of the platforms and layed a piece of rock in its place. I swear I had a road runner moment and walked on air. Needless to say I went off my nut, the idiot just looked at me like I was the fool.
I hate hearing about things like that, I hope he recovers.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank goodness he's alive. I used to use these OSHA Fatal Facts reports at safety meetings to help my guys keep perspective.

http://www.safe-workplace.com/articles/osha-fatal-facts/index.php

I'd tell them I really didn't care about them as much as their families. Hopefully it made them think a bit more about what they were doing.


----------

